
Hey everyone, do you have some spare time to do my survey? - hkuhl
https://www.surveymonkey.de/r/D5QLLXP
======
hkuhl
I hope it's okay to post this here, but I'm running a Developer Happiness
Survey at the moment and will publish the results in an index. If you have a
few minutes spare, it would be so helpful to have your input! Thanks heaps,
and let me know if this shouldn't be here.

